# Alpine stacked amps - PDX F4, PDX M6. $425



## renix (Jun 19, 2012)

One 4 channel and one mono channel amp that stack to save space.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/142626301913


----------



## pickup1 (May 6, 2008)

Is the diy price any cheaper?


----------



## renix (Jun 19, 2012)

There's wiggle room.


----------



## renix (Jun 19, 2012)

Lowered price to
$405


----------



## renix (Jun 19, 2012)

F4 is old. M6 is for sale willing to work on price!


----------

